# 608 kilo marlin



## Hauzen (5. November 2006)

Hallo und petri heil
Ich war vor 2 wochen in Mauritius auf angelurlaub, das ist das 3te mal das ich da hinfahre zum Big Game Angeln.
gesagt getan
das boot gemietet und los gings,

Hier wurde die erste goldmakrele gelandet. Schon ein beachtlicher fang,

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/6497/dsc000301024x7681024x76tl3.th.jpg




Wie gefählich diese haken sein können musste ich leider auch erfahren, denn durch das gehampel vom der makrele im boot hatte die makrele mir den haken ins wadenbein geschlagen,

http://img102.*ih.us/img102/7889/dsc000371024x768cz4.th.jpg










Die Fangstreke eines Tages
Dieverse Goldmakrelen und Wahoos
http://img70.*ih.us/img70/5513/dsc000621024x768zo3.th.jpg




Und damit hatte auch ich nicht gerechnet
Der Fang eines Blauen Marlins
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/3272/dsc001401024x768gr5.jpg

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/5369/dsc002051024x768ir7.th.jpg

Ja dies war dann nu mal der Fang meines lebens 6Stunden drill an einer 130penn und köder war ein lebender bonito,
Die Schwanzflosse hängt jetzt bei mir an der Wand und sie ist jedesmal einen anblick wert für das Präparieren habe ich dort nicht mehr als 200€ bezahlt und das ergebniss kann sich echt sehen lassen.ich habe von der schwanzflosse die haut abziehen lassen.dies sieht dann so aus...

Hier ein bild von der Schwanzflosse diese hat ca eine spannweite von 1,20meter

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/7301/dsc003841024x768an5.th.jpg

Das war meine gröse goldmakele die ich gefangen habe.

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/5954/dsc003111024x7681024x76zl6.jpg


Vieleicht konnte ich einige eindrücke übermitteln, aber ich warne davor dieser sport is nichts für anfänger denn ich selbst bin erstmal "Nur" bei anderen leuten mitgefahren und habe nur zugeguckt!!!
Denn ich selbst habe leute gesehen die sich das ein oder andere bier getrunken haben und dann einen kreislaufkolaps
im kampfstuhl bekommen haben denn bei mir gilt KEIN ALKOHOL BEI SOLCH EINER FAHRT erst wenn man wieder festen boden unter den füssen hat dann kann man sich eins genemigen. Was anderes ist wenn man solche kaffefahrten auf makrelen macht.

Vielen dank
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (5. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

#r ... wirklich beeindruckende Fänge !!! #6


----------



## Sailfisch (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Hallo Stefan!

Da hast Du ja wirklich eine tolle Strecke hingelegt! Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.


----------



## FalkenFisch (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



, schöner Fisch!

Und auch abgesehen von diesem Marlin hat es ja ganz gut gebissen. Wo auf Mauritius warst Du denn und mit wem bist Du gefahren? Das Foto mit dem Mahi-Mahi in der Hand sieht aus wie in Grand Baie!?! Ich bin April 07 für 14 Tage mit der Familie dort und will ganz sicher auch rausfahren und bin für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Fabio (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Und der Marlin hat 608 Kilo?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

...nicht schlecht die Fänge...
...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Rainer 32 (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Fabio schrieb:


> Und der Marlin hat 608 Kilo?



..hätte  spontan auch auf 608 lbs getippt.


----------



## anguilla (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Petri zum Marlin! :m

Wie groß war er denn nun tatsächlich? (Länge, Gewicht)

Ich würde auch eher auf 608 lbs tippen!

608 kg wäre fast Schnurklassenweltrekord! (Wenn nach den regeln der IGFA gefangen)

Schade finde ich, dass er nicht releast wurde, ist international mittlerweile eigentlich üblich (Billfish Foundation)!


----------



## Hauzen (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Also die in mauritus angeln nicht nach der igfa weil die boote geprüft werden müssen und das teil hatte ehrlich über 1200lbs
hier nochmal ein bild mit der fangtafel und der marlin wurde an einem 130 gerät gefangen, ich bin von flic en flac gefahren die in grand baie sind VIEL zu teuer ich bin 3 mal rausgefahren und habe pro fahrt von 7.oo bis um 13.oo 150E€ bezahlt. Und die da wollen 400€ haben also so locker habe ich das geld auch nicht. und hier das bild.
http://img55.*ih.us/img55/2420/dsc002171024x768us7.jpg


----------



## Pilkerknecht (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Mein lieber Schollie.Da haste Dir nen schicken Anstecker aus dem Wasser gezogen.
Der Nachteil ist allerdings, das die Kosten für ne passende Pfanne erheblich höher sind, als die eigentliche Ausfahrt ;-)

Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

moin hauzen

ein echt toller marlin, ein traum für jeden sportangler #r

petri heil, troutmaster


----------



## freibadwirt (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Ein toller Fisch da kann man nur gratulieren#6 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## donlotis (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Was für ein unglaublicher Brocken...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Hauzen (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

ich habe auch video material vom drill, ich habe schon von einem videoproduzent aus amerika angebote erhalten,denn sowas filmt man nicht alle tage der marlin war meherer stunden ca 20-30 meter vor dem boot und das habe ich alles auf band.
danke ich glaube das ich sowas nich nocheinmal fangen werde.
als nächstes in meiner liste wärer ein großer Makkohai,
ob dies jedenfalls passiert steht noch in den sternen.


----------



## sebastian (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

608 kg, 6 stunden drill, petri heil, ich staune nur mehr


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

den film würde ich gerne mal sehen, irgendeine möglichkeit!!???


----------



## FalkenFisch (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Hauzen schrieb:


> ich habe auch video material vom drill, i



Das würde ich gern sehen! Gibt´s da ´ne CD/DVD????


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

HI!

Gratulation!
100% Rehspeck!!!
Das sind Fische von denen *ALLE* Angler träumen!
Gruss Dog...


----------



## Hauzen (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

dankeschön für eure glückwünsche ich wünsche euch auch nur dicke


----------



## Hauzen (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

ja gibt es ich muss das alles noch zusammenschneiden und dann kommt es online.


----------



## Hauzen (6. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

der marlin wurde nicht wieder freigelassen weil er absoulut keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen mehr hat.
ich denke mit gutem gewissen das richtige gemacht zu haben,und mal ehrlich wenn ein blutender und ausgedrillter marlin  wieder freigelassen wird was passiert, also ich gehe stark davon aus das die haie ihn bekommen würden


----------



## anguilla (7. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@hauzen:



> der marlin wurde nicht wieder freigelassen weil er absoulut keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen mehr hat.
> ich denke mit gutem gewissen das richtige gemacht zu haben,und mal ehrlich wenn ein blutender und ausgedrillter marlin wieder freigelassen wird was passiert, also ich gehe stark davon aus das die haie ihn bekommen würden



Also dass du die Entnahme eines Fisches nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten beurteilst, finde ich schon sehr bedenklich! ;+ 

Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch das Glück einen Blue Marlin zu fangen (Bericht ist hier im Forum). 
Dieser wurde streng nach Regeln der IGFA gefangen und natürlich markiert und zurück gesetzt. Mein Käpt'n (Mark Lee - Freed'em) ist ein absoluter Profi und er hat mir auch erklärt, das die Fische schon ohne Probleme releast werden können - wenn man will! 

Zu deinen Maßen:

Es ist wirklich ein herrlicher Fisch, absoluter Respekt! #r

Was ist nicht ganz glauben kann, ist die Gewichtsangabe!

Wurde der Fisch gewogen oder nur geschätzt?
Mark hat mir viel über die Praxis auf Big Game Booten erzählt, vor allem über die Gewichtsschätzungen...|uhoh:  

Zum Einen sind 1200 lbs umgerechnet 545 kg.

Zum Anderen ist der Fisch, so schätze ich mal ca. 3,6m lang.
Nach Regeln der IGFA (Messung von Schwanzwurzel bis Unterkiefer) wohl eher kürzer.
Das ein solcher Fisch 1200 lbs hat, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Mein Fisch war noch o.g. Messung 3,05m und hatte dabei 750 lbs (geschätzt).


----------



## FalkenFisch (7. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Hauzen schrieb:


> der marlin wurde nicht wieder freigelassen weil er absoulut keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen mehr hat.
> ich denke mit gutem gewissen das richtige gemacht zu haben,und mal ehrlich wenn ein blutender und ausgedrillter marlin wieder freigelassen wird was passiert, also ich gehe stark davon aus das die haie ihn bekommen würden


 
Catch&Release auf Mauritius ist ohnehin eher ungewöhnlich. Der gefangene Fisch wird i.d.R. vom Captain beansprucht und verwertet und ist häufig auch Teil der wirtschaftlichen Kalkulation. Möchte man C&R praktizieren, sollte man das vor der Fahrt mit dem Bootseigner absprechen.

MÖGLICH ist ein Release aber in fast jedem Fall. Professionell wird der Fisch über einen längeren Zeitraum bei leichter Fahrt in aufrechter Schwimmposition neben dem Boot gehalten, so dass Frischwasser durch seine Kiemen gedrückt wird. Der Fisch kann also ohne eigenen Kraftaufwand "verschnaufen" und erholt sich in den allermeißten Fällen. Ein so releaster Fisch wird dann auch kein Haiopfer.

Und der WIRTSCHAFTLICHE NUTZEN dieser Großfische für die Arterhaltung ist sehr groß.

Trotzdem sind diese C&R-Debatten ganz sicher nicht dass, was ein Angler, der seinen Fang hier einstellt, wirklich immer hören möchte. 

Das gleiche gilt aus meiner Sicht für die Gewichtsangabe. Der Hinweis auf die Umrechnung von "lbs" in "kg" ist sicher "hilfreich", das vom Fänger angegebene Gewicht über eine vom eingestellten Foto geschätzte Länge zu relativieren und mit einem geschätzten (!) Gewicht eines gemessenen kleineren Fisches in Bezug zu setzen, halte ich für . . . spannend.

Also nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang. Bei 6 Stunden Drillzeit muß man ja Glück haben, noch im Hellen wieder zurück zu sein.|supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (7. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Nun, wie auch immer man das sehen mag. Glückwunsch zum Marlin.
So einen hätte ich auch gern.:m :m 
Aber in einem Forum wird auch mal diskutiert.:g  

Hier übrigens eine sehr schöne Seite mit aufschlussreichen Marlinbilder.

http://www.bigmarinefish.com/photos_black_marlin_pg2.html


R.R. #h


----------



## MefoProf (7. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Dogtoothtuna schrieb:


> HI!
> 
> Gratulation!
> 100% Rehspeck!!!
> ...



Bin zwar auch Angler, aber ich möchte einen Fisch dieses Kalibers nicht fangen. Hätte auch null Bock auf 6 Std Drill.#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

ungeachtet der Diskussionen hier ...|bla: 
die zum AB einfach dazu gehören!

Mein Fettes Perti zu der gesamten Strecke der gefangenen Fische hast Du#6 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## ullsok (8. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Hauzen schrieb:


> ... ich bin von flic en flac gefahren die in grand baie sind VIEL zu teuer ich bin 3 mal rausgefahren und habe pro fahrt von 7.oo bis um 13.oo 150E€ bezahlt.



Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen, insbes. dem Marlin.:m 

In welchem Hotel warst du dort und wo bzw. über wenn hast du die Ausfahrten gebucht - nur mal für meine nächste Urlaubsplanung?#h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Auch von mir Respekt zu dem Fang ud bin wirklich gespannt auf das Video, würde ich mir sehr gerne angucken!


----------



## muchti (8. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

*glückwunsch...zum glück gings dir nicht so wie diesem herren hier*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZgRPkAC-50&mode=related&search=


----------



## B&B Marlin (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil!

Hat er den Bonito sofort geschluckt oder erst im zweitem Anlauf?

Die Trophäe sieht ja echt spitze aus!, wo hast du die denn präparieren lassen und wie lange hat das den gedauert? 

Viel Glück beim nächsten Trip!!

Arnold


----------



## Hauzen (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

also  er hat den bonito erst beim 2ten anlauf geschluckt.
und ich habe es dort machen lassen, ich habe 2 tage drauf gewartet


----------



## anguilla (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@Hauzen:

nochmal die Frage an Dich:

Wurde der Fisch gewogen und gemessen?

Die Maße interessieren bestimmt viele Boardies!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Und mich würde immernoch das Video interessieren 
Weißt du schon wann du das fertig hast?


----------



## Rausreißer (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Komm schon angulia,

Lass es bitte das nachbohren sein. Das bringt im Big Game Bereich weder Bilder noch bessere Diskussionen.
Du hast natürlich zum Teil Recht, rein technisch:

608 kg sind 1340.41 lbs

1200 lbs sind 544.31 kg.

Manche Sachen sind halt nicht so Klar im Leben und das sollte man jedem nun mal zugestehen oder einräumen.

Und dabei etwas Abstand bewahren. :g 

Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Tight Lines zu Deinen Fängen, das war doch ein gelungener Urlaub! #6

Anbei mal als Größenvergleich ein 1043 Pounder aus Ascension  (Quelle: Matthias Henningsen, http://www.atlanticfishingcharter.com/html/pictures.html ):


----------



## Stingray (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@ Hauzen

Traumfisch #6 !!! So einen würde ich auch gerne mal drillen :k .



@ Karsten Berlin

Das ist kein Beweis. Wenn die Leute auf Deinem Bild nur 1,2 Meter und Hauzen aber 2,3 Meter groß ist. Kommt es doch mit den 1200 Lbs hin  .



Spaß beiseite. Fettes Petri an Dich Hauzen #6 . Egal wie schwer der Marlin nun war, es bleibt ein Traumfisch #6 .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## freibadwirt (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@ Hauzen

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Marlin. Und ob nun 
608 kg , Pfd oder lbs |kopfkrat #c s...... egal.


----------



## angelschnur (9. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Glückwunsch zu der Fangstrecke!!!!:m 
Aber nach 6 stündiger Drillzeit hatte ich nen Arzt aufgesucht. RESPEKT:m :m :m 

MfG

  Angelschnur


----------



## duck_68 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



anguilla schrieb:


> @Hauzen:
> 
> nochmal die Frage an Dich:
> 
> ...




Hört sich bei Dir langsam nach fürchterlichem Neid an.....|abgelehn 


@Hauzen

Traumfisch, ich glaube so einen würde jeder gerne mal fangen#6 

Martin#h


----------



## anguilla (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@Martin:

Es ist doch immer wieder beachtlich, wie hier jegliche Fragestellung gleich als NEID gewertet wird!

Wenn du den gesamten Thread gelesen hättest, wären dir meine Glückwünsche und mein Respekt aufgefallen!

Neid kenne ich  nun wirklich nicht, zumal ich dieses Jahr das Glück hatte ebenfalls einen Blue Marlin zu fangen!

Es geht mir nur um eine sachliche Darstellung!
Du behauptest doch sicher auch nicht, dass dein Wels im Avantar 4m lang ist, oder????

Also, lass deinen Kommentar einfach stecken! #q

Ein Marlin ist immer ein absoluter Traumfisch, egal wie groß er ist.
Darum geht es hier auch gar nicht.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Leute bleibt doch ruhig und sachlich, das bringt doch nichts über soetwas zu streiten oder hier eine Diskussion auszulösen.
Irgendwann hat dann keiner mehr Lust hier seine besonderen Fische reinzustellen und Längen-und Gewichtsangaben zu machen.
Es ist nun mal ein schöner Fisch auf den er stolz sein kann, nehmt es doch einfach so hin 

So und nun warten wir alle fleißig bis das Video vom Drill kommt und versuchen ihm nachzueifern und selbst einen Traumfisch zu fangen 

Gruß Benny


----------



## FalkenFisch (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal ein schöner Fisch auf den er stolz sein kann, nehmt es doch einfach so hin


 
|good:

. . . und auf das Video warte ich auch voller Ungeduld!


----------



## anguilla (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Also gut, lassen wir es dabei bewenden.

Es bringt natürlich nichts!

Es ist ein Traumfisch - egal wie groß! :m

Freuen wir uns auf das Video!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Richtig so


----------



## duck_68 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



anguilla schrieb:


> Also gut, lassen wir es dabei bewenden.
> 
> Es bringt natürlich nichts!
> 
> ...




Ebend!! und alle haben sich wieder lieb (Daumen hoch!!)

Ich musste nur meinen Einwand loswerden, weil mir, genauso wie Ostseeangler87, aufgefallen ist, dass sich bei - egal welchen Fängen auch immer - immer gleich einige Nörgler auf den Plan gerufen fühlen und alles mies machen. Ich hatte nach meinem diesjährigen Nordnorge Trip anfänglich auch keine große Lust verspürt einen Bericht zu schreiben, habe mich aber dann doch dazu "überreden" lassen. Wenn dort dann wieder "pseudokritische" Bemerkungen zu unseren Fängen gekommen wären, wäre es von mir definitiv der letzt Fangbericht gewesen... Übrigens der Waller auf meinem Avatar misst 2,50 Meter und meine Körpergröße beträgt 3,20 m (doppelzwinker!!!)

Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE

Martin (wink)


----------



## Torsk1 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Ein Traum Fisch!!! #r #r #6 
Glückwunsch zu diesen Prachtfisch(e)
Schit egal was er wog!!
Bei mir auf den Bildern sehen auch immer die 8 Pfünder Dorsche aus wie 4 Pfünder.
Auf die Trophäe bin ich ja ein bisschen neidisch, muss ich sagen:c


----------



## Kunze (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Hallo!

Petri Heil zum Traumfisch. :m

Ein Erlebnis für`s Leben und Respekt zur Drillleistung. #6 #h


----------



## Hauzen (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

so danke das sich das alles geklärt hat jetzt brauche ich ein programm um das video zu bearbeiten das heist schneiden und effekte hinzufügen kennt da jemand was gutes???


----------



## uwe103 (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@Hauzen

Glückwunsch zu diesem Traum-Marlin, der wahrscheinlich der Fisch Deines Lebens sein wird #c  und Respekt vor der 6stündigen Drillzeit.


----------



## petipet (10. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

@Hauzen,

Glückwunsch! Sagenhaft.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## ThomasL (11. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch#r


----------



## Laksos (11. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Ein riesengroßes Petri Heil zu diesem Superfisch und den anderen schönen Flossenträgern!#6 

Glaube ich dir, daß es der Fisch deines Lebens war; so was ist schwerlich noch mal irgendwann zu toppen!:m


----------



## Marlin1 (13. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Glückwunsch !!!!

Das ist überall auf der Welt ein Riesen Fisch !!
Gehe ich anhand der Bilder richtig davon aus das du in
Flic en Flac in den Villas Carolines gewohnt hast.
Die Bilder mit den Dorados sind auch Flic en Flac die 
Bucht der Aussenborder Beach Boote gleich um die Ecke.
Da hast du ja in der Nebensaiason richtig Glück gehabt,
Respekt !!
Ja die polierten Schwanzflossen und Schwerter der Marline
sind schon Traumtrophähen. Besonders in der Größe !! :q :q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Hauzen (13. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

richtig ich sehe du kennst dich aus.
warst du auch schonmal da???
oder woher kennst du das da
warst du da auch schonmal fischen wenn ja was hast du gefangen???


----------



## Ansgar (14. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*

Moin,

was der Fisch gewogen hat ist am Ende eigentlich latte - aber das so viele Fragen nach dem Gewicht kamen, koennte ja evtl darauf zurueckzufuehren sein, dass der Titel des Threads "608kg Marlin" war? Interessanter Titel by the way...

Normalerweise sage ich immer "Real men don't kill marlin" - aber wenn man an nem Marlin 6 Stunden rumdrillt, dann kann man den wohl danach in der Tat in die Tonne hauen. Wundert mich, dass er nicht beim Drill schon krepiert ist. Hat wohl noch zu viel Ueberlebenswillen gehabt, das arme Tier...  

Aber wie gut, dass der Fisch gelandet wurde - mit 608kg und nach 6 Stunden Drill. 
Denn was ist schon ein toller lebender Marlin im Vergleich zu ein paar Hochglanzfotos, ner ausgetrockneten Flosse an der Wand und nem ausgereizten "608 kilo marlin" Thread? 
Da faengt man doch am besten glatt noch einen mehr - bei solchen tollen Aussichten ...

Nichts fuer ungut 
Ansgar


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: 608 kilo marlin*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was der Fisch gewogen hat ist am Ende eigentlich latte - aber das so viele Fragen nach dem Gewicht kamen, koennte ja evtl darauf zurueckzufuehren sein, dass der Titel des Threads "608kg Marlin" war? Interessanter Titel by the way...
> 
> ...



|sagnix


----------

